# EPQ on equine therapy



## cordyandwoods123 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi there, I'm really interested in equine therapy and so I have decided to do an EPQ(basically a 5000 word analytical essay) on it. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on good reading or anyone in the UK I can contact to interview etc. Any ideas welcome  Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What is the thesis of your paper? 

You could go to the Horses and Humans Research Foundation to see some of the latest research on the topic. The Professional Association for Therapeutic Horsemanship, Intl. also has overviews of various types of equine-assisted activities, as well as some research citations.

Without knowing what angle you're taking in your paper, hard to know where else to direct you. I'm a certified therapeutic riding instructor, but in the US, would be happy to answer questions via email if you want to PM me for my email address.


----------



## cordyandwoods123 (Nov 14, 2014)

egrogan said:


> What is the thesis of your paper?


I am doing it on the effects of equine therapy on human health, whether that be mental or physical


----------

